# silk screen problems



## flavio (May 30, 2004)

Hello everybody; how's going?

I'm having some problems to use the silk screen paterns to make joconde biscuits.

Does anyone can help me with tips and recipes?

I really don't know if the best way is to use plain chocolate or cigarette batter or another thing that I don't know yet.

If you dudes can help me I'll be very happy.

Thanx to all and happy holidays

Warm hugs from Brazil

Flavio


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

There's a recipe here
http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:f...biscuits&hl=en

but I'm not sure what you mean by silk screen patterns?


----------



## flavio (May 30, 2004)

Thanx for your help my friend.

The one I'm trying to find is not a Joconde recipe. This I already have.

Take a look on this link below to get an idea of what kind of silk screen it is. It's the same process they use on t-shirts.
http://culinary-direct.com/catalog/c...y/cat66972.cfm

Thanx again for you interest.


----------



## devinf (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounds like transfer sheets? I've never made my own acetate/mylar strips using silk screen equipment - always seemed a bit more trouble than it was worth.

Usually when I make a jaconde I use a stencil and some sort of flavored/chocolate paste, freeze it, then spread the jaconde batter over. Is that the kind of thing you're asking about?

Devin


----------



## martinchiffers (Dec 4, 2004)

Try using a 100% cocoa, Pate De Cocoa,


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

If you are using your silk screening for a jaconde covering, try using a basic ciggarette paste, add in cocoa powder and thin to a spreadable paste. make sure your recipe is one that is flour base, no nuts because they are to course to pass through the screen (try to strain for velvet like consistency)....... now you should be getting the pattern out but the next problem may be that your lines are blurry and the pattern isn't distinct.... fix this by freezing your cigarette mixture after it is printed then take it out, one tray at a time and work fast..... voilla! distinct lines.... next problem...... it looks dull. you can give the product a nice shine to it by doing one or both of the following..... add a little melted butter to you mix (some are only egg white base) or pass on using the parchment paper and reach for a silpat mat which gives it a new car shine.... let it completely cool on the silpat so the biscuit "releases" nicely. It also helps to give a short spray of non stick spray to keep it from tearing. Silk screening is fun...... go beyond the jaconde and try using coloured cocoa butter and doing it on plastic sheets for chocolate garnish..... or use fruit purres (with a little guar gum) and freeze then add a mouse........ fun fun fun
:bounce:


----------



## flavio (May 30, 2004)

Thanx everybody for your help.

I really appreciate all replies for my doubt.

I'll try all ideas.

You all can see the results very soon on my Web site - www.sodoces.com.br


----------

